# i need a motor



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

i am looking for a motor for a boat i bought today, i am looking for something in the range of 55-85 horse. hopefully one of you guys have something in the garage you forgot about. 
thanks 


buzz


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

check tidalfish.com classifieds and the trader mags at 7-11..lots of motors and stuff


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

will keep an eye out for a motor for ya...... i'm looking for a small 5 hp myself


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

i am hitting the traders hard but no real luck so far they all have something wrong with them.
if you guys hear anything i sure could use the help


buzz


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

will check my locals first of week


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2003)

*I have a boat and motor for sale*

You are actually only paying for the motor

70hp motor for sale with boat 
2001 Evinrude 4 stroke motor for sale with FREE boat. Boat is a 1960 15 foot center console with a 1968 trailer. Everything works great. We upgraded to a bigger boat. $3250.00 If interested email me at [email protected].

Thanks topsail


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

catchinabuzz said:


> *i am looking for a motor for a boat i bought today, i am looking for something in the range of 55-85 horse. hopefully one of you guys have something in the garage you forgot about.
> thanks
> 
> 
> buzz *


Friend of mine just mentioned picking one up last week at a good price, but too large for his boat. Wasn't listening that great, but seems he said 90 HP/Yamaha..... Don't quote me, and don't know the year model, but if it's in the HP range your looking for, be glad to do some checking for ya.... `course it'll cost ya a few trips out  

What size boat is it for?

_Correction...that would be a 90HP Johnson..._


----------

